# Interesting new coat growth



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

We were giving Rollie a bath today and I noticed a gold spot right at his skin. He has several places throughout his coat where he has new growth of beautiful gold hair. It seems to be coming in in patches. It's definitely new growth b/c the hair is short. Anyone see this before?

I took some pics and included a couple general ones of his coat. His coat is so interesting - his back has streaks of gold, taupe, black, grey . . . And he has a bunch of pure white parts. His ears & tail look like chocolate, peanut butter, marshmallow.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very pretty colors!!! Wow... he has a little bit of everything doesn't he!! ( your description of his ears made me hungry LOL)


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful and appetizing! How much more perfect could that be!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We were giving Rollie a bath today and I noticed a gold spot right at his skin. He has several places throughout his coat where he has new growth of beautiful gold hair. It seems to be coming in in patches. It's definitely new growth b/c the hair is short. Anyone see this before?
> 
> I took some pics and included a couple general ones of his coat. His coat is so interesting - his back has streaks of gold, taupe, black, grey . . . And he has a bunch of pure white parts. His ears & tail look like chocolate, peanut butter, marshmallow.


If I had to guess, I'd guess that he was a sable who also had the belton gene. He's beautiful, no matter what!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwwww, he is just gorgeous! Happy to see you posting, was begining to wonder about you and Heather K!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwwwwww, he is just gorgeous! Happy to see you posting, was begining to wonder about you and Heather K!


Thanks, everyone!

Yeah,- we've had a busy summer so far so I haven't been on much. Plus work's been busier so I haven't had my Hav Forum lunches lately.

I hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Those colors are really pretty. DD melts chocolate chips, marshmallows and tops it off with peanut butter quite often, trust me it's not pretty when stirred together! ound: I won't say what she calls that concoction. We've nicknamed Timmy "Mr. Belton Butt" it's interesting to see the evolution and since we have him in a puppy cut things are much more evident. These hav's remind me of the jaw breakers you eat that keep changing colors.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

reminds me of an ice cream flavor, hmmm...caramel, chocolate chunks, vanilla, very cool colors!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> reminds me of an ice cream flavor, hmmm...caramel, chocolate chunks, vanilla, very cool colors!


Okay, now I want a sundae! MMMM!


----------

